
The Oscillation of R33 - yread
http://airminded.org/2015/09/30/the-oscillation-of-r33/
======
aaroninsf
Fascinating read.

NB: it's about purported trolls ('wild men of the ether') of the 20's and 30's
believed to be intentionally disrupting local radio reception by tuning to
beating frequencies on either side of true; and how that was part of the story
of an escaped airship

